# Liberty University begins growing food ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Liberty University begins growing food for students, community.

Food that's raised will be used in a variety of places at LU, including dining halls and missions programs.

RUSTBURG, Va. - 
Liberty University is starting to grow its own food to feed students and the community.

LU is celebrating the opening of its "Campus Garden." It's a place for students to learn how to grow fruits and vegitables.

The food that's raised will be used in a variety of places at LU, like the biology and missions departments.

It'll also be served in the campus dining halls.

"I think it gives the university a new, unique way to worship God," said Alicia Cripe, manager of the campus garden. "It's different having your hands in the dirt and doing that sort of work."

Part of what's raised in the garden will also be donated to area food banks and soup kitchens, along with families in the area who can't afford their own groceries.

Copyright © 2013, WDBJ7

http://www.wdbj7.com/news/local/lib...ity/-/20128466/22637942/-/wwh2q8/-/index.html


----------



## preppingsu (Aug 7, 2010)

I love seeing things like this happen.
I run a growing club at the primary school I work at, teaching the children to plant seeds, nurture them and then harvest the produce. Next year I am hoping to get some parents involved so they can learn basic skills and perhaps start growing at home.

My only thought, instead so just donating produce to needy families why not share the skills and give them seeds as well?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Give a person a potatoes or tomato & that person will eat for a day.
Teach a person to grow plants(potatoes & tomatoes) then they can feed themselves,their families & the community.

The mid-western USA is feeding a large part of the world now.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

preppingsu said:


> I love seeing things like this happen.
> I run a growing club at the primary school I work at, teaching the children to plant seeds, nurture them and then harvest the produce. Next year I am hoping to get some parents involved so they can learn basic skills and perhaps start growing at home.
> 
> My only thought, instead so just donating produce to needy families why not share the skills and give them seeds as well?


It would be nice to see a nice piece of campus fenced off for community garden plots so all could be taught to fish so to speak.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

IMHO a community garden should be supported by the community, not the campus. The people should help themselves, not wait on someone else to do it for them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it is grand and a start ... The students that work the garden(s) will have an extra leg up on others.

Who is to say that folks from the area may want to help out at some point.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Love it!

Now if only they'd start more programs like this in the big cities. Although I wonder what the turn out would be. But hey, you gotta start somewhere, and this is good to hear.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Lynchburg ain't too small of a city. But the teaching to fish aspect still applies. I hate when people think giving needy food will solve the problem, it does and give them food until growing season comes then give them a shovel, a hoe, and some seed.


----------

